# Necesito pre tl072 con control agudos



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

me gustaria saber como se hace un preamplificador que funcione con un tl072 pero que solamente lleve control de agudos,no necesito graves ni medios.

es urgente.

saludos


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 22, 2009)

En el foro hay varios esquemas de pre amplificador y control de tonos

http://sound.westhost.com/project02.htm

puedes usar ese y modificarlo un poco para lo que necesitas


----------



## Victronica (Jun 22, 2009)

este circuito depronto puede ayudar.
cabie la resistencia R3 por una de 2.2K y un potenciometro de 5K para que varie la ganancia del filtro.

Puede usar varios en diferentes frecuencias. pero debe llevar un preamplificador antes y una salida de potencia si quieres que sueve duro.

Saludos


----------

